# Braun bleibt Braun !!!



## IBN-Service (21 November 2007)

Eben ist das Polo eingetroffen.

Es ist ganz klar BRAUN, nicht Anthrazit!

Es ist ein UPS-Braun, ja sogar ein richtiges ... ähhhh.... also ... es ist in jedem Fall ein _Braun _!


P.S. Markus:
Verschick es doch beim nächsten Mal als Warensendung, dass spart einiges an Porto!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 November 2007)

So etwas ähnliches hab ich mir gedacht.......... Offensichtlich hat Markus doch durch seinen exorbitanten Bierkonsum etwas von seinem Farbeinschätzungsvermögen verloren......

.... Ich werd mir die Teile auf der Messe mal anschauen.........


----------



## argv_user (21 November 2007)

Also ist Markus kein Mädchen, da Farbenblindheit nur Männer betrifft (sagt man)...


----------



## Markus (21 November 2007)

wie bereits erwähnt hat die firma uhltronix in eine neue bürobeleuchtung investiert, in diesem licht sind die polos eindeutig antrazit.

ich kann der firma ibn nur wärmstens empfehlen das loch in dem ihre mitarbeiter arbeiten ebenfalls mit anständiger lichtechnik auszustatten. die ölbetriebenen lampen aus porzelan sind inzwischen einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäss - wie auch die restliche technologie der firma ibn...


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (21 November 2007)

Ich würde vorschlagen, die Farbbeurteilung wird bei Tageslicht vollzogen  zur Not können wir das ja auf der SPS Messe machen - dann müssen die Schiedsrichter eben kurz die Halle Verlassen 

Bernhard Götz


----------



## zotos (21 November 2007)

Wer das Polo Shirt für braun hält sollte seine braun getönte 70er Jahre Sonnenbrille mal ausziehen. Die ist auch nicht mehr Zeitgemäß.


----------



## IBN-Service (21 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> wie bereits erwähnt hat die firma uhltronix in eine neue bürobeleuchtung investiert, in diesem licht sind die polos eindeutig antrazit.



Hallo Markus,

hast du etwa doch die gelben Quecksilberhochdruck - Dampflampen,
die ich dir gebraucht von der russischen Werft mitgebracht habe,
in dein "Büro" gehangen?

Davon hatte ich dir doch abgeraten, man bekommt davon Hautkrebs und _braunen _Star!


----------



## zotos (21 November 2007)

Ganz nach dem Motto "ich will ja nur helfen": http://www.marose67.homepage.t-online.de/test.htm

Wenn das Bild verschwommen ist, könnte es an einer Überdosis "Schmiermerkern" liegen ;o)


----------



## argv_user (21 November 2007)

@zotos:
toller Link, besonders das Bild ganz unten ist hochinteressant!

Zur Farbenblindheit: die gibt es unter den Menschen nur bei Männern. Transen waren früher männlich, oder ?

Mein Beitrag von oben ist natürlich noch zu korrigieren:
Nicht nur Markus ist kein Mädchen 

Wenn ich es auf die Messe schaffe, werde ich versuchen,
an der Lösung des Farbproblems mitzuwirken.

P.S: Profis setzen zur Farbbestimmung Spektrometer ein.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (21 November 2007)

Wir haben leider kein Spektrometer. Wer bringt eines mit? 

Bernhard Götz


----------



## zotos (21 November 2007)

argv_user schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich es auf die Messe schaffe, werde ich versuchen,
> an der Lösung des Farbproblems mitzuwirken.
> ...



Wir können ja eine Fahrgemeinschaft machen. Alleine Trau ich mich nicht in die nähe vom harten Jürchen.


----------



## argv_user (21 November 2007)

Ob ich zur Messe fahre, klärt sich leider erst am Wochenende.
Wenn es klappt werde ich mich bei Dir melden, zotos.

Was ich am meisten an dieser Messe hasse ist das Wetter.
Immer ist es draußen sauig kalt, drinnen "schwul" warm.
Warum kann das nicht einen Monat früher stattfinden ?
Naja, vielleicht ist es für manche eine vorgezogene Weihnachtsfeier.

Beste Grüße


----------



## TommyG (21 November 2007)

Btw:

was ist Tageslicht?


???


----------



## argv_user (21 November 2007)

Zitat aus der Wikipedia: in der Fotografie Licht mit einer Farbtemperatur von ca. 5600 K.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 November 2007)

argv_user schrieb:


> Zur Farbenblindheit: die gibt es unter den Menschen nur bei Männern. Transen waren früher männlich, oder ?..


Transen gibt es auch andersrum  , also erst Frau dann Mann, aber eher seltener, denke ich. Ebenso ist es mit der Farbenblindheit. Das gibt es auch bei bei Frauen, eben nur seltener. Frauen sind wohl doch das stärkere Geschelcht  .

Am meisten ist die Rot-Grün-Sehschwäche (Erbkrankheit) verbreitet. Es vererbt sich nach den mendelschen Gesetzen über zwei Generationen und betrifft meist nur die männlichen Nachkommen. Nach Aussagen einer Krankenschwester sind 10% aller Männer betroffen. Ich bin einer von denen, es gibt also noch irgendwo weitere neun  . Aus diesem Grund durfte ich damals keine Elektrikerlehre antreten. Ja, so etwas hat auch sein Gutes  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Markus (22 November 2007)

argv_user schrieb:


> Warum kann das nicht einen Monat früher stattfinden ?


 

WEIL ICH DAS SO HABEN WILL!

das forumstreffen bei mir ist immer im mai, zwischen messe und forumstreffen liegen also jeweils 6 monate.

da ich das forumstreffen nicht schon im april machen will, habe ich den termin für die messe eben auf november vorgegeben.

IST DAS SO SCHWER ZU VERSTEHEN?!


----------



## IBN-Service (22 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> da ich das forumstreffen nicht schon im april machen will, habe ich den termin für die messe eben auf november vorgegeben.
> 
> IST DAS SO SCHWER ZU VERSTEHEN?!



Und im hellen Oktoberlicht würde ja auch jeder sehen, dass die Polos
BRAUN und nicht Anthrazit sind, was, Markus?


----------



## Markus (22 November 2007)

nagut dann löse ich mal auf...

unter die vielen antrziten polos wurde ein braunes und ein pinkes gemischt. das braune hast du bekommen, wer hat eigentlich das pinke?

ich weis es nicht, wir haben gewürfelt...


----------



## TommyG (25 November 2007)

...

dip dip dip in the with wirh with.....



egal, bald braunts auch bei mir..

Greetz


----------



## Perfektionist (25 November 2007)

TommyG schrieb:


> ...
> dip dip dip in the with wirh with.....


...in the water...


----------



## Oberchefe (25 November 2007)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *TommyG*
> 
> 
> ...


 
...and it's...


----------



## zotos (26 November 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> ...and it's...



hmmmm... clean.

Seit ihr jetzt auf dem Otto Trip?


----------



## Ralle (2 Dezember 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> nagut dann löse ich mal auf...
> 
> unter die vielen antrziten polos wurde ein braunes und ein pinkes gemischt. das braune hast du bekommen, wer hat eigentlich das pinke?
> 
> ich weis es nicht, wir haben gewürfelt...



Dann hab ich 2 braune, wie geht das denn?


----------



## Markus (2 Dezember 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Dann hab ich 2 braune, wie geht das denn?


 
diese frage können wir mit unserem dezeitigen wissesstand nur rein philosophisch angehen.

wenn es im universum unendlich viel braun geben würde, dann müssten alle polos braun sein.

was passiert wenn es unendlich viel braun und unendlich viel antrazit gibt?

oder nur die antimateriellen polos aus einem paralelluniversum wirken in unserem universum braun? in diesem fall empfehle ich euch wärmstens niemamden mit einem atraziten polo zu umarmen...

mann stellt fest dass nur polos mit dr größe xl und vor allem xxl braun wirken. das konnte an den extrem massereichen trägern liegen die es den potonen stark erschweren reflektiert zu werden. da nur noch ein teil der potonen dr gravitation des trägers entkommt wirken dies polos dann braun.

da die zeit um einen massereichen träger für den ausenstehenden betrachter schneller vergeht vergeht könnte das polo auch einfach nur dreckig sein...


----------



## zotos (2 Dezember 2007)

Also das SPS-Forum.de Polo Shirt wurde ja von der NASA bzw. einer ähnlich kompetenten Organisation entwickelt bzw. beauftragt.

Dieses Hightech Produkt zeigt sich in der Farbe die am besten zum Betrachter passt.

Die Farbe Braun ist eben für Leute vorbehalten die entweder scheiße Fabrizieren/Programmieren und/oder der rechten Gesinnung zu geneigt sind.

Also die Leute die es für anthrazit halten oder dunkel grau wissen was die wahre Bedeutung davon ist. Leider muss, aus politischen Gründen, die Bedeutung unter den wissenden bewahrt werden.


Illuminatus 
ZoToS


----------



## IBN-Service (7 Dezember 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also das SPS-Forum.de Polo Shirt wurde ja von der NASA bzw. einer ähnlich kompetenten Organisation entwickelt bzw. beauftragt.
> 
> Dieses Hightech Produkt zeigt sich in der Farbe die am besten zum Betrachter passt.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht gehts ja nur mir so,

aber langsam wird dein Gelaber nicht nur geistlos sondern auch langweilig.


----------



## marlob (7 Dezember 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Vielleicht gehts ja nur mir so,
> 
> aber langsam wird dein Gelaber nicht nur geistlos sondern auch langweilig.


Ich finds gut. Zotos gehört wenigstens zu den Leuten, die hier auch mal vernünftige Lösungen reinstellen.  Dann darf man auch mal sowas schreiben. Das dient doch nur der allgemeinen Erheiterung
Oder gehts dir nur auf den Geist, weil der Zotos ab und zu was gegen dich schreibt


----------



## marlob (7 Dezember 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Ähmmm..
> 
> du solltest deine Uhren nicht beim Schrotthändler kaufen...
> 
> ...


Ich komme auch auf 4 Minuten


----------



## zotos (7 Dezember 2007)

Dein geistreicher Beitrag am 02.12.2007 um 21:55 und mein in Deinen Augen geistloser Bitrag am 02.12.2007 um 21:59

Da bekomme ich eine zeitliche Differenz in der Größenordnung von 4 bis fast 5 Minuten raus. Wenn Du es genauer benötigst wird Dir sicher der Markus weiterhelfen.

Aber bei Uhrzeiten und Schmiermerkern kommt man eben mal schnell durcheinander.


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
@ ibn service: ich bin die anlaufstelle für zotos-fragen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Dezember 2007)

*Huuuuurraaaaaaaa*

Die Diskussion von Zotos und IBN erinnert mich an alte Zeiten als Andre und UG sich heiss geliebt haben.....................  

SCHÖÖÖÖNNNNNNNN..... mach weiter so!!!!!! und wehe es flüchtet einer auf ne Insel!!!!!!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Dezember 2007)

Selbst nach der ersten Wäsche hat das Ding noch diese SELTSAME Farbe.......


----------



## MSB (17 Dezember 2007)

@Lipperland
Ich hatte ja auf der SPS-Messe leider keine Zeit mehr, mal persönlich bei euch vorbei zu schauen,
aber das Polo welches mir Rainer verkauft hat, ist, egal mit welcher Beleuchtung,
doch alles andere als braun.

Oder gabs da verschiedene Ausgabestände?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Dezember 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> @Lipperland
> Ich hatte ja auf der SPS-Messe leider keine Zeit mehr, mal persönlich bei euch vorbei zu schauen,
> aber das Polo welches mir Rainer verkauft hat, ist, egal mit welcher Beleuchtung,
> doch alles andere als braun.
> ...


 

Ich glaube das dieses Shirt keine Farbe hat die wir hier in diesem Forum beschreiben können.... Meine Freundin hat *Schlammfarben* ins Spiel gebracht aber auch schnell wieder verworfen.....


----------



## zotos (17 Dezember 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Natürlich gabs die!
> 
> Siehe hier: braun und pink.



Und viele in anthrazit:



Markus schrieb:


> ...
> unter die vielen antrziten polos wurde ein braunes und ein pinkes gemischt. ...


----------

